# Lire et écrire le Japonais ?



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2003)

J'ai un ami PCiste qui me pose une colle, disons que j'ai bien des idée mais si quelqu'un est sûr de lui, je veux bien un peu d'aide :



> Bon.. les incollables.. Vous voulez bien me dire, pour rendre service (que dis-je, rendre service!?), SAUVER LA VIE D'UN AMI! Comment on fait pour pouvoir lire et écrire en japonais sur mac?
> 
> Syur PC, c relativement simple.. global IME à télécharger.. et ça roule.. à priori, pas sur Mac.. Il a déjà télécharger l'IME d'internet explorer, mais ça n'affiche toujours pas. (en plus je crois il aime netscape..)
> ensuite.. pour écrire, moi c'est pris en charge par global IME, toujours.. je sélectionne mon codage dans ma barre d'outils.. 'japanese' (une petite difficulté, le clavier est d'office 'qwerty', mais une petite bidouille dans 'regedit' et ça roule.. est-ce que ça marche pour mac aussi? enfin, est-ce que c'est le même systême?)
> ...



Merci


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Octobre 2003)

konnichiwa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour regarder des sites japonais, il suffit d'aller (dans safari) dans le menu [présentation] &gt; [encodage du texte] et choisir le japonais qui va bien.

pour écrire, la palette des caractères aide bien [préférences système] &gt; [international] &gt; onglet [menu saise] &gt; cocher [palette de caractères] comme ça elle apparait dans la barre des menus.

ensuite on la fait apparaitre, puis dans l'onglet [affichage] on sélectionne "japonais" pour avoir tous les caractères dispos, classés (kanjis, hiraganas, katakanas, etc.). on peut alors double cliquer sur les caractères qu'on veut pour les faire saisir dans le logiciel qu'on utillise.

sinon on peut aussi activer le clavier japonais, et ça devrait marcher à condition de choisir bien sûr une typo japonaise, et peut-être que certains softs nécessitent une édition japonaise, mais là je ne connais pas trop. tout ce que je sais c'est que flashMX, compatible unicode, permet de traiter des alphabets différents sans trop de soucis, même dynamiquement. suffit d'avoir la bonne typo (elles sont installées par mac osX en standard)

question softs, quelques utilitaires, surtout d'apprentissage, listés sur  lejapon.org dont quelques trucs pour mac.

dou itashimashite


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2003)

Merci Jeanba mais il est sous OS9... je vais qd même regarder ton site


----------



## Lupin sansei (20 Octobre 2003)

si tu veux clouer le bec de ton pote pciste, tu reouvres ta session en japonais en lui montrant qu'il faut pas 10 secondes pour passer d'une langue a l'autre.
Tu lui montres aussi que tu peux alterner les modes de saisie et avoir "kotoeri" juste avec les touches commande+espace. le tout sans redemarrer...

ca va le calmer un peu


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2003)

[mode bis] Belle démo mais... il est sous OS9 celui qui a besoin d'aide... [/mode bis] 

Bon c'est bon je crois que quelqu'un à trouvé une réponse :


> Aucun danger pour son bien-être
> 
> Vu que le Japon est le deuxième marché du Mac après les USA, il n'y a aucun souci, c'est simple... Entre parenthèses : sur le nouvel OS X, c'est encore plus facile, évidemment  et il n'y a rien
> à régler pour que le navigateur affiche les caractères japonais et juste
> ...


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jeanba mais il est sous OS9...



tu me rappelles le nom du forum, monsieur jaipatoukomprilescatégoriesdesujetsdansleforum ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon t'es pardonné pasque c'est dimanche mais qu'on ne t'y reprenne pas !


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2003)

Tain... c'est vrai, c'est nawak.. sorry


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain... c'est vrai, c'est nawak.. sorry


Notre ami jaipastoutazimuté est un rapide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Calme, respires


----------



## qwacktaner (28 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, desole de detterrer le topic... mais je viens recemment de passer d'un pc a un ibook et voila j'ai bien la fonctionalité d'ecrire en japonais et de switcher entre les entrées mais mon probleme est que je ne trouve pas d'utilitaire de reconnaissance de kanji "tracé" a la souris sous mac. 
Sous Windows dans la barre d'IME il y a la &#25163;&#26360;&#12365; ("ecriture manuscrite) qui permettait de tracer le kanji a la souris et de l'inserer n'importe ou. Je ne trouve pas l'equivalent sur Mac, ca m'embete assez car c'etait indispensable pour retrouver des kanji totalement inconnu, meme sans connaitre la lecture, il suffisait de le tracer et de le coller dans un dictionnaire electronique.
Voyez vous de quoi je parle ? Avez vous des indices ?


----------

